# Rat Pix



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2009)

Anyone got any pretty rats  I don't but this black girl is my favourite.


----------



## Vixen (May 22, 2009)

Ive only got the usuals, hoodeds, selfs, in black, white, orange, agouti etc. I do have one unusual male who is a very nice light grey (hooded) and has a creamy patch on his head. Ill get a photo today.

Also thought these were pretty cute simply for the posing, I cant believe they sat still long enough. Mum and daughters.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

Oooh pretty  

I'll try get some pics of mine up.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2009)

My kids have names for a few of our rats. The black girl in my thread there, is NED. We have an agouti male named GOOBA and a black hooded girl named KATIE. I only have about a dozen rats all up though. Use my black tubs for the social events and when I know the girls are pregnant I put them on their own so they can have the peace to raise their youngens. Even though I'll be taking their fuzzy pups but I'll still leave them with some.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

Here's some of my old litters

(coming soon just resizing)




Difference between mink and blue (Blurry)






Raphael my big fawn boy and Requiem my little blue double rex boy








Downunders










Ok that's all i'll post lol


----------



## Vixen (May 22, 2009)

DAMN YOU. I love blues, and I love rexes, and you have a BLUE REX. :lol:


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

Blue double rex lol which means if i breed him to a standard coat rat i'll get a whole litter of single rex. If that makes sense.

I just tried breeding him to my blue carrier girl but he didn't do his job


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

Ok, here's the old litters pics (BEWs, Blazed and Blue)


----------



## cris (May 22, 2009)

Mine arnt willing to be photographed 

Does anyone breed striped or spotted rats?


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

What do you mean striped or spotted?


----------



## JasonL (May 22, 2009)

I got some Black Eyed Whites from Hetty, some have black dots on them, but I don't see what all the fuss is about, the snakes eat them the same as the hoodeds...


----------



## Kris (May 22, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I got some Black Eyed Whites from Hetty, some have black dots on them, but I don't see what all the fuss is about, the snakes eat them the same as the hoodeds...



and after about 5 days they all look the same regardless of coat colours.


----------



## pythons73 (May 22, 2009)

Their all good for food,doesnt matter what colour they are,they all go down the same way....lol


----------



## Hetty (May 22, 2009)

They're pretty Jason  men just don't get it.


----------



## JasonL (May 22, 2009)

Hetty said:


> They're pretty Jason  men just don't get it.



Thats OK, I'm sure my snakes secretly like them a little more


----------



## JasonL (May 22, 2009)

...and a black eyed white won the Easter show this year...


----------



## Hetty (May 22, 2009)

Probably only your female snakes


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

My friend bred the BEW that won at the easter show! Lol She was so proud.  

And i agree with Hetty - Men just don't get it.

BEWs are a relatively new type of rat in Aus and they're so cute


----------



## mysnakesau (May 22, 2009)

Chris that photo is cute. That rat looks camera shy with his foot over his face.


----------



## grimbeny (May 22, 2009)

I had a nice fawn rat and then it turned into a red head, theres somthing not right with those gingers.


----------



## cris (May 22, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> What do you mean striped or spotted?



Like lateral or longitudinal stripes or round spots all over them? not sure if there are any proper rat names for what i mean :?


----------



## Lonewolf (May 22, 2009)

The only spotty rats you'll find are mismarked BEWs. And the only striped are Hooded and Downunders. There are some breeders working for Dalmation rats though. That'll be pretty kool if they manage it.


----------



## Noongato (May 22, 2009)

Never really had anything too special, but i cant say no to the faces of the older rats that i know wont find a home..

My girls (past and current)
View attachment 91642
View attachment 91643


And my little reject boy
View attachment 91644


----------



## mysnakesau (May 23, 2009)

OMG check out the reject boy :lol: only its mother could love that, poor little thing.

I use to have blues, and silkies but found they were not a strong line. The blues just died for no apparent reason, and the silkies, were savage and a very sneezy group. I use to have a snake customer in my shop before I even thought of getting a snake. I use to let him have all my savage ones for his snake. Of course I pre-warned him so he knew to keep an eye on them. They were down right nasty piece of work.


----------



## Vixen (May 23, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> And my little reject boy
> View attachment 91644


 
Omg he is adorable.


----------



## blackthorn (May 23, 2009)

aww.. I got rid of all my rats not too long ago. I'm building a big rack so I can start a new colony but it's taking me a while to finish it. I miss my rats 

Here's some photos of the ones I did have:






Blurry photo, but it's so cute when they lick you:










This one had a weird lighter patch on his bum:





And this girl was silvery coloured and had a weird band across her forehead:


----------



## JasonL (May 23, 2009)

One of my favorite BEWs..


----------



## Jungletrans (May 23, 2009)

l always keep the best looking rats for breeding , they are only for food but you may as well have some fun while breeding them . Only months to see what colours you get instead of years with the snakies .


----------



## warren63 (May 23, 2009)

Heres our rats,


----------



## mystix81 (May 23, 2009)

Anyone know where i could get some labbies from? Are they even around anymore? I hear people talkin bout lad mice but rats????????


----------



## JasonL (May 23, 2009)

Lab rats arn't the explosive breeders as the mice are, I had some and ended up offing the lot and starting again with Hoodeds, which were heaps better.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 23, 2009)

The rats with the weird patches are moulting their baby fur lol 

I'm after lab rats too but not having much luck


----------



## blackthorn (May 23, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> The rats with the weird patches are moulting their baby fur lol
> 
> I'm after lab rats too but not having much luck



Weird though, 'cause they did change colour from when they were smaller, and then those patches appeared and didn't go away. I had them for several months before I got rid of all the rats.

I've been hunting lab rats as well, I managed to find two people who have dealt with them, and one of them supposedly can get some, but it's a friend of a friend and I'm not holding my breath that I'll actually get anything.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 23, 2009)

I think i found some in Sydney but the price is ridiculous when i could get bigger better rats for $4 ea. But maybe i'm just stingy  lol I'm not paying over $10 per rat especially when i only want them to breed so i can feed my snake unless it's totally awesome.

A lot of peoples rats moult and keep their moult patches for a very long time. I know someone who has one thats about 2 years old with the cap still. All of mine have moulted completely though.


----------



## blackthorn (May 23, 2009)

interesting.. I didn't know about the moult patches.

Yeah the lab rats I found up here are pretty pricey, from memory over $20 each, but I wouldn't buy that many, just a couple and then breed my own from those. I might give up and try and find a good line of standard rats.


----------



## antaresia_boy (May 24, 2009)

> They're pretty Jason  men just don't get it.


 u prefer to smack somethin over the head if it looks nicer?


----------



## Lonewolf (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, i think we're gonna just stick with standard rats and mice as well. A breeder i know has offered to breed some healthy ratties for us from her stock so that should do us. 

Out of all my fancy rats from pet breeders the one from her is my healthiest. Not one sniffle so far.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 25, 2009)

Speaking of which is anyone in Syd interested in silky rats? which are long coat rats lol Just paired my boy to a bunch of females


----------



## Lonewolf (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone in Brisbane have live rats ready to go now?


----------



## KaaTom (May 29, 2009)

These are some of my ratties


----------



## Noongato (May 29, 2009)

Aww how cute are they?!!


----------



## KaaTom (May 29, 2009)

My fav is the last one sleeping.... there are about 110 weaners & up in this lot, some just have great character


----------



## Lonewolf (May 29, 2009)

Hey! Fancy seeing you here lol

Are you anywhere near North side of Brisbane? Someone i know is desperately trying to find a pair of young female rats for a present.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 29, 2009)

some of mine, solid black devon rex, argentian(orange) normal..


----------



## Noongato (May 29, 2009)

Took this just then, made me laugh! He was so content too...

View attachment 92240


----------



## KaaTom (May 30, 2009)

Lonewolf said:


> Hey! Fancy seeing you here lol
> 
> Are you anywhere near North side of Brisbane? Someone i know is desperately trying to find a pair of young female rats for a present.


 
Im west of Brisbane.... but occasionally head of the North side for the kids Soccer


----------



## Serpentess (Jun 2, 2009)

blackthorn said:


> interesting.. I didn't know about the moult patches.
> 
> Yeah the lab rats I found up here are pretty pricey, from memory over $20 each, but I wouldn't buy that many, just a couple and then breed my own from those. I might give up and try and find a good line of standard rats.




What? What is a lab rat by definition? Is it just a Red-Eyed White or what?

Here's my little ratties. ^-^

1 - Red Eyed White (Xyn)

2 - Red Eyed White (Xon) and Mink Berkshire (Nyx)

3 - Dove Hooded (Nox)


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 2, 2009)

Yay one of my girls is gonna pop any day now!  

Isn't she a fattie?

Also, the white rats with bright red eyes are called pink eyed whites or PEWs for short cos ruby eye (Really dark red) are EXTREMELY hard to come by.


----------

